# Deadpool Director to work on Sonic the Hedgehog movie



## Chary (Nov 1, 2016)

So much talent...being tied to the oddest of movie choices.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 1, 2016)

Something tells me this won't do well.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 1, 2016)

Deadpool was so..... boring.... .__.


----------



## Pienkaito (Nov 1, 2016)

Cool to hear that Tim Miller joins the fray. He did a good job with Deadpool.


----------



## mashers (Nov 1, 2016)

I'd like it if the live action component of this film consisted of Sonic being played by an actual hedgehog.


----------



## cearp (Nov 1, 2016)

as long as the movie is nothing like deadpool... good.
since it's the directory himself, hopefully he will be able to NOT do exactly what he normally would.
since deadpool was just too much edge.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 1, 2016)

Ugh... Videogame movies... Hell, they almost always suck.
I suppose they are going to give him the ultra-edgy personality from the Sonic Twitter (kind of akin to Deadpool movie humor), but meeeh.


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 1, 2016)

If I ever end up watching it, It'll probably be the Rifftrax version.

Considering the quality of 'live action adaptations' over the years, I'd be surprised if it's so bad it's good, let alone good.


----------



## Catastrophic (Nov 1, 2016)

cearp said:


> deadpool was just too much edge.


Not sure how you find the movie 'edgy'. It took itself with hardly any seriousness whatsoever.


----------



## cearp (Nov 1, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> Not sure how you find the movie 'edgy'. It took itself with hardly any seriousness whatsoever.


does edge means serious? anyway, what i mean by edge was 'making dark lewd jokes thinking you're a badass'. the character was just too over the top, usually i don't look into movies/media too much and just try to enjoy it but this was like some edgelord 15 year old youtube commentor who uses the word 'dank', as a superhero.


----------



## Catastrophic (Nov 1, 2016)

cearp said:


> does edge means serious? anyway, what i mean by edge was 'making dark lewd jokes thinking you're a badass'. the character was just too over the top, usually i don't look into movies/media too much and just try to enjoy it but this was like some edgelord 15 year old youtube commentor who uses the word 'dank', as a superhero.


I've always interpreted the word edgy as being overly dark and cynical because you think it's cool but in reality is just childish. May be wrong, though. Deadpool is mostly dark humor, which I don't think is the same.


----------



## cearp (Nov 1, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> I've always interpreted the word edgy as being overly dark and cynical because you think it's cool but in reality is just childish. May be wrong, though. Deadpool is mostly dark humor, which I don't think is the same.


dark humor sure, but just the way it is given (the personality of deadpool) was embarrassing (in my opinion)


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 1, 2016)

cearp said:


> does edge means serious? anyway, what i mean by edge was 'making dark lewd jokes thinking you're a badass'. the character was just too over the top, usually i don't look into movies/media too much and just try to enjoy it but this was like some edgelord 15 year old youtube commentor who uses the word 'dank', as a superhero.


As someone who likes to pick up some of the comics every once in a while, I'd say it's rather accurate. I think it was a pretty good movie. Keep in mind that the budget was only $58 million, and it had an $7 million budget cut from what it should have been, and to be honest I enjoyed it more than movies with four times the budget. I think it would have been more entertaining if it had a bigger budget, so that they could show Deadpool's interactions with some of the more prominent superheroes.


----------



## mashers (Nov 1, 2016)

I've actually always hated the characters of both Deadpool and Sonic. They're both smarmy, sarcastic and smug. I hated Sonic in the video games and the cartoons, and Deadpool in the comic books.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 1, 2016)

Kind of rather see him do Shadow the Hedgehog specifically. So much edge.


----------



## XDel (Nov 1, 2016)

There is nothing redeeming about Sonic except the game play of the old titles. The cartoon was generic, and as fun as Adventure 1 and 2 were, the character personifications in that were a major distraction.


----------



## Catastrophic (Nov 1, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> Kind of rather see him do Shadow the Hedgehog specifically. So much edge.


“Where's that DAMN fourth chaos emerald“

Probably the most unintentionally comic game I've played.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 1, 2016)

This is great news. Deadpool's my favourite comedy/superhero film and so I trust them entirely.


----------



## cearp (Nov 1, 2016)

mashers said:


> I've actually always hated the characters of both Deadpool and Sonic. They're both smarmy, sarcastic and smug. I hated Sonic in the video games and the cartoons, and Deadpool in the comic books.


the way sonic stamps his foot waiting for you to use the controller...


----------



## Yil (Nov 1, 2016)

Wait Deadpool movie or game?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 1, 2016)

Yil said:


> Wait Deadpool movie or game?


The film.


----------



## Sliter (Nov 1, 2016)

if there are something I hate in sonic is how he became " deadpollish" in the localziation ... this don't match the " cool nice guy" he is, look more like an "a**hole that like to joke on wrong place and time" ... I mean this work nice in deadpool, with spiderman too but forcing that in sonic made him very generic :/ detsroid what the character actually was.

Being directed by the guy I think it shows that is really how they really see the character like this... well I don't have fainth on any western adaptation of originally japanese media anymore :/ if even with localziation they don't do it good, who tells about creating something there (oh wait, sonic boom ¬¬)


----------



## Enigma Hall (Nov 1, 2016)

Knuckepool. :v


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 1, 2016)

Sliter said:


> if there are something I hate in sonic is how he became " deadpollish" in the localziation ... this don't match the " cool nice guy" he is, look more like an "a**hole that like to joke on wrong place and time" ... I mean this work nice in deadpool, with spiderman too but forcing that in sonic made him very generic :/ detsroid what the character actually was.
> 
> Being directed by the guy I think it shows that is really how they really see the character like this... well I don't have fainth on any western adaptation of originally japanese media anymore :/ if even with localziation they don't do it good, who tells about creating something there (oh wait, sonic boom ¬¬)


As long as it's entertaining and Sonic-ish I'm down with it. I still remember Deadpool's "is it sexist to hit or is it sexist not to hit?" lol.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 1, 2016)

I was rather disenchanted with Deadpool, I'm sure Sonic is what will fix things.


----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2016)

BORTZ said:


> I was rather disenchanted with Deadpool, I'm sure Sonic is what will fix things.


My sarcasm sense is tingling


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 1, 2016)

Veho said:


> My sarcasm sense is tingling


I've been found out! 

In all seriousness, how hasn't this "Sonic" movie happened sooner?


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 1, 2016)

Well this should be interesting. I presume this is why he stepped away from deadpool 2?


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 1, 2016)

Big shots? I haven't seen Deadpool yet, the other names are not familiar to me at all. So the only reason I'd watch the movie is because I love Sonic. For a movie like that to sell, they'd have to get some named talent to rope in the non-Sonic fans, who would probably be the majority of moviegoers.


----------



## Öhr (Nov 1, 2016)

well, i hated the deadpool movie. and i dont enjoy playing sonic games. soooo nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 1, 2016)

Gonna keep my expectations pretty low for this


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2016)

The sonic movie is just because they know they will sell to the cringy fanbase.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 1, 2016)

I am not sure how to feel about this.
On one hand, I loved the Deadpool movie. On the other hand, video game movies suck


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2016)

I hope its like Shadow the Hedgehog in movie form, I want to see post-apocalypse chili dogs


----------



## Catastrophic (Nov 1, 2016)

king_leo said:


> I hope its like Shadow the Hedgehog in movie form, I want to see post-apocalypse chili dogs


Where's that DAMN chilli dog!?


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 1, 2016)

Prans said:


> live-action and animation hybrid


Jesus fucking Christ, please DO NOT do live-action!
Deadpool was fine, because it meant to be in the real world, but not fucking Sonic!

This isn't gonna end well.


----------



## LuxerWap (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm hyped. Yet, I'm worried. Don't want to go into further details but...

_Flashbacks of very bad video game movies..._


----------



## ov3rkill (Nov 1, 2016)

mashers said:


> I'd like it if the live action component of this film consisted of Sonic being played by an actual hedgehog.



It's probably about a guy on a midlife crisis... that or drugs. haha


----------



## petethepug (Nov 1, 2016)

Ugh, it's always the live action cartoons, or movies that never really do to well.

Hopefully it's not _to bad. _I'm thinking it may end up like that Mario movie the first werid live action movie


----------



## jimmyleen (Nov 1, 2016)

Unless this movie has someone like Ryan Reynolds than no fourth wall or any other wall will be broken.


----------



## supermario18 (Nov 1, 2016)

WHAAAAAAAAT!?


----------



## cvskid (Nov 1, 2016)

XDel said:


> There is nothing redeeming about Sonic except the game play of the old titles. The cartoon was generic, and as fun as Adventure 1 and 2 were, the character personifications in that were a major distraction.


Sounds like someone has never read the archie comic book series for sonic.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Nov 1, 2016)

Comments are as follows:

10% Too much edge
30% Too much deadpool
15% This movie is going to suck
50% This movie is going to be great
5% WTF, WTF Hollywood!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 1, 2016)

90% of the previous experiences suggest with a confidence of 98% that 50% of commenters will suffer a sad and unfortunate disappointment.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh no 
Oh yes


----------



## Catastrophic (Nov 2, 2016)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Comments are as follows:
> 
> 10% Too much edge
> 30% Too much deadpool
> ...


That adds up to 110%


----------



## LaronX (Nov 2, 2016)

My Main question is, why? I liked the deadpool movie it was cheesy, hyper violent, dumb and fun. I like some of the sonic games and certainly got some nostalgia for the old one Sega somehow didn't manage to shatter just yet. However what is the point of this? Who is this aimed at? A animated movie I'd understand, but live action hybrid? What will they do a cheesy dark humor version of Sonic X? ...that's what this is gonna be isn't it. Just another's rehash.


----------



## Veho (Nov 2, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> That adds up to 110%


But some of the fields overlap. For example, people might think "too much edge", "too much Deadpool" and "this movie is going to suck" at the same time.


----------



## Raylight (Nov 2, 2016)

i dont trust any adaptation after the failure that was Ratchet and Clank Movie.


----------



## DKB (Nov 2, 2016)

Doubt they'll release anything as bad as _Super Mario Bros. 1993_..


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 2, 2016)

DKB said:


> Doubt they'll release anything as bad as _Super Mario Bros. 1993_..


I guess it cannot be as bad as the complete obliteration of mankind.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> The sonic movie is just because they know they will sell to the cringy fanbase.


The Sonic fanbase is never pleased so they're most definitely not the target audience. I still remember when some Sonic fanboys got all pissed because Sonic's eyes became green.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Nov 2, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> That adds up to 110%


Because it's extra, lol.



sarkwalvein said:


> I guess it cannot be as bad as the complete obliteration of mankind.


Or the complete obliteration of the entire Sonic Community, myself included.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 3, 2016)

watch this be Sonic X like we'll have Chris Thorndyke Chuck and even Eggman as live actors and Sonic and pals CG animation they should make the movie tie in with Sonic X (remember after the Metarex arc (end of the show) it was a cliffhanger so maybe expanding on that


----------



## Attacker3 (Nov 3, 2016)

ROLLING AROUND AT THE SPEED OF SOUND, GOT PLACES TO GO, GOTTA 

*FOLLOW MY RAINBOW!*


----------



## chaosrunner (Nov 3, 2016)

yesss now all we need is elise and it will be sonic 06 on the big screen gonna be lt guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

